# 2x2 speed competiton on forum



## bluecloe45 (May 17, 2010)

who likes 2x2? If you do, and your good, this is the place for you. No matter what time you get, join anyway. I will post an average of 12 scrambles and post your avg so i can rank you. This is like race to sub 25,20 ect. please dont spam. winners will be posted every saturday. Scrambles posted on monday or tuesday: GOOD LUCK

First batch of scrambles:
1. U2 R U' R U' F' R F2 
2. R' U2 F U' F2 U2 F' R F 
3. R F2 R U' R2 U' R2 F R 
4. U' F U2 R' U' F' U R2 U' 
5. F2 U' R' U R' U' F R U2 
6. F U F' U R' U2 R2 U' 
7. R U' R U2 F2 R' F R2 U2 
8.R' U2 F' U R U R F2 R U' 
9. U' F U' R U' F2 U2 F' 
10. R' F2 U F2 U' R F' R U2 
11. R2 F' R F U' R F R' F2 U' 
12. F R2 U' F U' F' U2 R U'


----------



## blizzardmb (May 17, 2010)

6.55, 7.31, 6.91, 6.77, 6.22, 6.21, 6.55, 7.25, 3.58, 6.77, 6.19, 3.75 =>6.32


----------



## bluecloe45 (May 17, 2010)

Average of 12: 5.67
1. 3.96 R F' U R' F U2 R2 U' R U2 
2. 4.81 F R2 U' F2 U' R2 U' R' 
3. 4.80 
4. 5.50 
5. 5.78 
6. (8.41) 
7. 7.93 
8. 6.31 
9. (2.77) 
10. 6.56 
11. 5.66 
12. 5.34


----------



## Edward (May 17, 2010)

Why can't you just use the weekly comp.


----------



## koreancuber (May 17, 2010)

haha...


----------



## bluecloe45 (May 17, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> haha...



thanks for the idea


----------



## JeffDelucia (May 17, 2010)

This is ridiculous there are way to many racing threads. We don't need anymore someone please delete this thread.


----------



## cuber952 (May 17, 2010)

12: 00:06.07 
11: 00:02.87
10: 00:04.89 
9: 00:05.48 
8: 00:07.17 
7: 00:06.43 
6: 00:04.37 
5: 00:03.59 
4: 00:07.82 
3: 00:07.23 
2: 00:07.34 
1: 00:05.65 
average:5.74


----------



## bluecloe45 (May 17, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> haha...





JeffDelucia said:


> This is ridiculous there are way to many racing threads. We don't need anymore someone please delete this thread.



if you dont like it, get the funk out


----------



## koreancuber (May 17, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > haha...
> ...



you realize this was attempted, right? (like 3 times)


----------



## Edmund (May 17, 2010)

3.97
3.88, 3.78, 3.58, 4.13, 6.11, 3.63, 4.77, 3.46, 3.53, 4.90, 4.02, 2.61


----------



## qqwref (May 17, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > haha...
> ...








current avg12: 4.57 (σ = 0.83)
3.51, 4.51, 4.83, 3.48, 5.21, 5.56, 5.08, 3.32, 5.70, (9.40), 4.49, (3.20)


----------



## Kirjava (May 17, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> This is ridiculous there are way to many racing threads. We don't need anymore someone please delete this thread.




yah I know there are like hundreds of threads on the rubiks cube. we dont need anymore can someone please delete them all.


----------



## Dene (May 17, 2010)

lolthread.


----------



## dillonbladez (May 17, 2010)

olook at me failing.

10.32, 6.45, 7.16, 5.14, 9.46, 6.96, 9.89, DNF(8.79), 6.38, 8.05, 7.19, 3.23

stats:
number of times: 11/12
best time: 3.23
worst time: 10.32

current avg5: 7.21 (σ = 0.68)
best avg5: 6.86 (σ = 0.30)

current avg12: 7.70 (σ = 1.61)
best avg12: 7.70 (σ = 1.61)

session avg: 7.70 (σ = 1.61)
session mean: 7.29


----------



## Edward (May 17, 2010)

Edward said:


> Why can't you just use the weekly comp.


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 18, 2010)

I like having AO12's

AO12: 5.89

1. 2.88
2. 4.58
3. 4.84
4. 7.55 (fail)
5. 6.18
6. 5.06
7. 9.72 (CLL bad)
8. 4.71
9. 4.19
10. 6.56 (bad)
11. 9.61 (Whenever I get CLL, I stink)
12. 5.61

EDIT: Edward, was that ever funny?


----------



## koreancuber (May 18, 2010)

what i don't get, is that there isn't a definite goal to this thread. what's wrong with the weekly comp?


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 18, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> what's wrong with the weekly comp?



No AO12.


----------



## cincyaviation (May 18, 2010)

Edward said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Why can't you just use the weekly comp.



why is it that you don't wear a shirt in a lot of your videos?
@cyrus, we needs moar avaragies of 12's


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 18, 2010)

Spoiler



Statistics for 2x2x2 Cube:

Best Average of 12: 5.84
Best Time: 2.97
Worst Time: 8.23
Standard Deviation: 1.7 (28.4%)

1. 6.17
2. 7.65
3. 8.22
4. 6.70
5. (8.23)
6. (2.97)
7. 3.84
8. 3.86
9. 2.98
10. 6.50
11. 5.59
12. 6.89





Spoiler



Statistics for 2x2x2 Cube:

Best Average of 5: 3.56
Best Time: 2.97
Worst Time: 6.50
Standard Deviation: 0.4 (11.5%)

1. (2.97)
2. 3.84
3. 3.86
4. 2.98
5. (6.50)


----------



## Carson (May 18, 2010)

8.29
(6.05)
10.73
9.93
8.89
7.33
10.16
6.98
(17.50)
6.91
8.75
6.64
Average: 8.46


----------



## Anthony (May 18, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> who likes 2x2? If you do, and your good, this is the place for you..





bluecloe45 said:


> No matter what time you get, join anyway.



lol. So do you or do you not have to be good? ;P

Anyway..

2.38, 2.72, 3.31, 3.55, 2.05, (5.22), 3.18, 2.16, (2.03), 3.46, 3.68, 2.23 = 2.87
No warmup, so this is decent, I guess..


----------



## bluecloe45 (May 18, 2010)

Anthony said:


> bluecloe45 said:
> 
> 
> > who likes 2x2? If you do, and your good, this is the place for you..
> ...



oops, join if your good or not. (anthony will get a 2.44 avg 12)


----------



## cincyaviation (May 18, 2010)

5.75, 11.83, 4.47, 6.05, 4.97, 4.63, 6.56, 5.03, 3.73, 4.56, 4.22, 3.81 = 5
sub 5 absoulute fail, although the CLL on the 9th solve is heaven
i guess i could just quote kian on that


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 18, 2010)

current avg12: 3.72 (σ = 0.58)
2.37, 3.20, 3.61, 4.44, 4.36, 3.98, (4.95), 3.53, 3.63, 4.08, 4.06, (1.80)
Really nice average, but most of the scrambles were really easy for Ortega. *cough*first scramble*cough* I've been improving A LOT lately. Ask our Skype crew


----------



## amostay2004 (May 18, 2010)

6.63, 5.31, 4.94, 5.35, 4.17, 5.94, 5.24, 5.14, 3.75, 5.51, 3.62, 4.01 = 4.94 avg 12

i suck at 2x2


----------



## Slowpoke22 (May 18, 2010)

12: 00:05.05 x 
11: 00:05.56 x 
10: 00:04.87 x 
9: 00:07.42 x 
8: 00:06.94 x 
7: 00:06.36 x 
6: 00:05.89 x 
5: 00:05.81 x 
4: 00:06.56 x 
3: 00:05.85 x 
2: 00:04.41 x 
1: 00:07.10 x 

Avg = 6.00


----------



## Rpotts (May 18, 2010)

Looks at Slowpokes avg, looks at slowpokes sig.


----------



## Kurama (May 18, 2010)

4.57, 4.11, 4.31, 4.78, 3.32, 3.21, 3.87, 3.77, 4.13, 4.09, DNF(4.03), 2.91

avg12: 4.02


----------



## DavidWoner (May 18, 2010)

I was bored so I decided not to do any CLL. Now I feel bad for anyone who did.

2.25, 2.54, 2.72, 2.50, 2.50, 3.03, 4.25, 2.70, 2.04, 2.33, 2.95, 2.82 = 2.63


----------



## Elliot (May 18, 2010)

(3.47), 5.77, 4.94, 3.87, 6.29, 5.34, (7.80), 7.39, 6.75, 5.16, 4.69, 4.99 = *5.52*


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 18, 2010)

My 1000th post on this forum! 

2.90, (5.93), 3.46, 3.41, 4.45, 3.31, 3.12, 5.41, 2.41, 4.82, 3.35, (1.60) = 3.66

The average is alright


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 18, 2010)

(3.65), 5.52, 5.19, 6.46, 3.77, 5.41, 5.44, 5.02, 5.05, 7.11, (7.75), 3.93 = 5.29

I suck at stackmat holy crap :fp


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 18, 2010)

3.16, 3.49, 5.60, 6.26, 3.74, 4.54, 5.75, 3.62, 4.74, 4.67, 5.36, 4.72 = 4.62
Ok not to bad


----------



## plechoss (May 18, 2010)

2.38, 4.13, 4.13, 3.47, 4.68, (5.16), 4.47, 2.03, 2.55, 4.63, 4.03, (1.90) = 3.65 :/


----------



## ben1996123 (May 18, 2010)

change the title to something like "2x2 race to sub 3"


----------



## cincyaviation (May 18, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> change the title to something like "2x2 race to sub 3"



why? And he can't change the title smart one...


----------



## Krag (May 18, 2010)

(5.88), (13.28), 11.30, 9.41, 9.91, 11.68, 12.86, 9.61, 10.88, 12.08, 12.22, 9.13

=10.91

im so slow...


----------



## Inf3rn0 (May 19, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> change the title to something like "2x2 race to sub 3"



IMO this isnt really a race to sub 3. Just a thread for people to post 2x2 avg 12s regardless of being really quick or not.


----------



## Edward_Lin (May 19, 2010)

2.89, 2.73, 2.45, 3.69, 3.69, 3.93, 2.60, 2.69, (1.69), 3.56, (4.04), 2.30= 3.05


----------



## cincyaviation (May 23, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> who likes 2x2? If you do, and your good, this is the place for you. No matter what time you get, join anyway. I will post an average of 12 scrambles and post your avg so i can rank you. This is like race to sub 25,20 ect. please dont spam. winners will be posted every saturday. Scrambles posted on monday or tuesday: GOOD LUCK
> 
> First batch of scrambles:
> 1. U2 R U' R U' F' R F2
> ...


past saturday...


----------



## Logan (May 23, 2010)

AVG: 8.52

5.64, 10.27, 6.15, 4.97, 10.00, 9.65, (12.39), 11.06, 6.31, 10.98, 10.13, (3.97)


----------



## Weston (May 23, 2010)

These scrambles were all very lolful.
Well, most of them.
2.95(ss), 1.77(eg1), 2.87(cll), 4.36(ortega), 1.67(eg), 2.77(cll), 2.98(eg), 2.31(cll), 1.96(eg), 3.59(Planned to be ortega but ended up as EG), 3.84CLL), 2.40(Cll)

2.74 average lol


----------



## onionhoney (May 24, 2010)

2.51, 2.54, 2.93, 2.40, (6.05), 2.40, 2.66, 2.03, 3.10, 2.40, 2.30, (1.44)=2.53


----------



## cuber952 (Jun 27, 2010)

new scrambles?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 5, 2010)

I'll post them and also make a list with the winners.

1. U F U2 F R U2 R U
2. F U' F2 R' F2 R' U F' U'
3. F R' F U' F R2 U F' U'
4. F2 R F' U2 R F' U' R U2
5. F' U2 R' U R2 U F2 R U2
6. R F U' F U F2 R2 U'
7. R F' R2 F R' F U' F'
8. R2 F R2 F' R2 U2 F R' F' U2
9. F' U' F2 R2 U' F R' U' R U2
10. F2 U2 R' U' R U' F' U2 F2
11. U' R' F R2 U' R2 U' R U'
12. R U' R' U' R2 U2 R' F2 R' 

Deadline to post the times is July 12th.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 5, 2010)

3.05, (2.56), 2.59, 4.05, 2.72, 2.64, (6.72+), 4.72, 3.48, 2.97, 3.75, 2.59 = 3.26

The scramblea are a freakin' joke  My second best avg ever.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jul 5, 2010)

These are funny scrambles xD

Best average ever

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 6.48
Standard Deviation: 1.19
Best Time: 4.24
Worst Time: 8.85
Individual Times:
1.	5.57	U F U2 F R U2 R U
2.	4.24	F U' F2 R' F2 R' U F' U'
3.	6.74	F R' F U' F R2 U F' U'
4.	6.90	F2 R F' U2 R F' U' R U2
5.	6.94	F' U2 R' U R2 U F2 R U2
6.	6.02	R F U' F U F2 R2 U'
7.	8.85	R F' R2 F R' F U' F'
8.	5.68	R2 F R2 F' R2 U2 F R' F' U2
9.	6.31	F' U' F2 R2 U' F R' U' R U2
10.	5.21	F2 U2 R' U' R U' F' U2 F2
11.	7.52	U' R' F R2 U' R2 U' R U'
12.	7.72	R U' R' U' R2 U2 R' F2 R'

AVG = 6.48 w00t sub 7 xD


----------



## whauk (Jul 5, 2010)

(2.28) 2.46 2.94 4.34 6.15 4.02 6.00 3.30 4.94 3.75 (6.21) 3.66 = 4.16


----------



## robindeun (Jul 5, 2010)

4.00, 5.42, 6.16, 5.55, 7.12, (2.60), 6.55, 5.75, 7.19, 3.28, (7.39), 6.98 = 5.80

nice scrambles


----------



## Pro94 (Jul 5, 2010)

Average: *5.72*
Standard Deviation: 0.64
Best Time: 4.74
Worst Time: 6.85
Individual Times:
1.	5.41	
2.	5.14	
3.	5.68
4.	(4.74)	
5.	(6.85)	
6.	6.60	
7.	6.31	
8.	5.45	
9.	4.75	
10.	4.75	
11.	6.62	
12.	6.52	

all sub.7 very good


----------



## Krag (Jul 5, 2010)

8.08, (4.71), 9.28, (9.68), 8.92, 7.36, 6.42, 6.94, 6.42, 7.75, 6.89, 8.25 *=7.63*


----------



## nccube (Jul 5, 2010)

2.41, 2.32, 2.68, 2.85, 2.71, 4.36, 2.84, DNF(3.83), 3.55, 3.02, 3.77, 2.83= 3.10

number of times: 11/12
best time: 2.32
worst time: 4.36

current avg5: 3.45 (σ = 0.32)
best avg5: 2.60 (σ = 0.13)

current avg12: 3.10 (σ = 0.57)
best avg12: 3.10 (σ = 0.57)

session avg: 3.10 (σ = 0.57)
session mean: 3.03


----------



## alexbruso (Jul 5, 2010)

9.29 (4.62) 9.36 (11.11) 6.82 7.88 7.63 6.77 8.73 7.99 10.96 7.73 = 8.32


----------



## irontwig (Jul 5, 2010)

(3.40) 3.40 6.86 7.94 3.51 4.22 (8.81) 6.22 5.26 7.06 7.47 5.90
=5.78
Lolscrambles, and yes I did get 3.40 twice in a row.


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 5, 2010)

1.4.58
2.5.40
3.6.58
4.7.69
5.6.75
6.4.31
7.7.06
8.(8.93)
9.5.86
10.(3.09)
11.5.75
12.6.78
Average= 6.06


----------



## Kian (Jul 5, 2010)

(3.49), 4.29, 5.38, 5.23, 6.10, 5.59, (6.50), 4.87, 4.75, 3.94, 5.15, 6.22 

Avg- 5.15


----------



## onionhoney (Aug 11, 2010)

Um...I guess this round should be over now(because nobody has posted here for a month!). So i'll post the scrambles for the next round. xD

1. R U F2 U' F U2 R' F R2 U2 
2. U F R' F2 U F U' F' 
3. U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U' F2 R 
4. F2 U' R' F U2 R F' U' F' 
5. U' F2 U R2 U' F R U' F' 
6. U' F' R' U' F2 R F2 R F' 
7. U F' R2 F' U F' R U2 
8. U2 R U2 R F2 U R U2 
9. U' R2 F2 R U' R F2 R2 U2 
10. U R' U2 F R' F' R2 F' R2 U2 
11. R U' F U' F2 R F R2 U' 
12. U' R F2 U R' U F2 R' U2


----------



## cubedude7 (Aug 11, 2010)

Times: 4.63, 4.71, 5.16, 3.56, 4.68, (13.26), 4.71, 5.98, 5.47, 4.44, 5.75, (2.64)
Average: 4.91

Wow, pretty good, and sub-3 single


----------



## plechoss (Aug 11, 2010)

3.75, 3.25, 3.29, 1.86, 1.49, 2.63, 2.32, 2.55, 2.32, 2.76, 3.33, 2.85 = 2.72
pretty good


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 11, 2010)

2.57, 2.98, 2.34, 2.43, 2.44, (3.01), 2.22, 2.44, 2.18, 2.47, 2.77, (2.00) = 2.48
Comment: all counting sub 3's


----------



## cuber952 (Aug 11, 2010)

2.94
6.50
5.81
4.58
3.96
4.97
5.47 
1.84
3.80
3.36
4.91
4.94
AVG.= 4.42
1.84 was an ll skip


----------



## cincyaviation (Aug 11, 2010)

4.94, 4.33, 6.27, 4.31, 5.58, 3.02, 5.13, 6.50, 5.61, 3.97, 2.91, 6.92 = 4.96


----------



## nccube (Aug 13, 2010)

4.43, 3.98, 4.53, 2.29, 3.74, 3.85, 2.88, 3.09, 2.46, 3.77, 3.08, 7.89

number of times: 12/12
best time: *2.29*
worst time: 7.89

current avg5: 3.31 (σ = 0.32)
best avg5: 3.02 (σ = 0.10)

current avg12: *3.58 *(σ = 0.64)
best avg12: 3.58 (σ = 0.64)

session avg: 3.58 (σ = 0.64)
session mean: 3.83


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 13, 2010)

*4.39
*(DNF), 4.51, 5.01, (3.11), 3.22, 4.67, 4.39, 4.02, 5.12, 4.05, 3.20, 5.68

lol fail. I really need to finish learning CLL. :S


----------

